# Waymarking all Areas!



## rachelernst (Apr 27, 2005)

I just discovered this website in looking for one of our local parks to tell a friend how to get there. It looks very helpful. I want to promote it in order that more of us could get good use out of it in order to find parks and new outdoor spaces, like those little riverside spots noone has a name for!

http://www.waymarking.com


----------

